# Se non c'è accordo sulla casa in comproprietà?



## Nausicaa (12 Novembre 2014)

*Se non c'è accordo sulla casa in comproprietà?*

Questa davvero non è per me.

Situazione: sposati da n anni (tanti), si separano. Il giudice stabilisce un assegno di mantenimento a favore di lei.

La casa coniugale è in comproprietà, 50%. 
Non arrivano a un accordo sulla casa. Qualunque proposta faccia uno, l'altro la rigetta.
Lui vive nella casa, lei se ne è andata.

Ora lei farà causa per sistemare la faccenda della casa.

Che succederà? Quali sono le possibili decisioni del giudice?
Lei vorrebbe essere liquidata della sua parte di casa, lui avrà la liquidazione in poco tempo -ampia- quindi tecnicamente può, ma l'idea di darle mezzo centesimo lo fa sbavare di rabbia e si rifuta categoricamente.

Chi è esperto in materia sa dirmi possibili decisioni del giudice? CHe cosa può succedere?

Grazie comunque


----------



## perplesso (12 Novembre 2014)

Boh.  non saprei che decidere.   le opzioni sono varie,ma non saprei proprio su quale concentrarmi.

a senso la cosa più ovvia sarebbe mettere in vendita la casa,ma mi par di capire che il lui della situazione manco ci pensa.

se la casa è cointestata e lei vuole vendere,sarebbe da capire se lui possa rifiutarsi di acquistare il 50% di lei.

trovo tutto assurdo perchè costui potrebbe rischiare di trovare con la casa per metà di proprietà di un estraneo,ma ripeto....non saprei proprio che decidere.

mi affiderei ai precedenti giurisprudenziali


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Novembre 2014)

E' vero che se non trovano un accordo il giudice può ordinare la messa all'asta della casa?

PS grazie Perplesso


----------



## perplesso (12 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E' vero che se non trovano un accordo il giudice può ordinare la messa all'asta della casa?
> 
> PS grazie Perplesso


se sia un automatismo forse ti può rispondere Stark.

io cercherei di agire sulla liquidazione di lui,con decreti ingiuntivi.   imporre a qualcuno di vendere una casa quando ha i mezzi per acquistarne l'intera proprietà mi pare folle,ma l'Italia è un paese di pazzi.


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Questa davvero non è per me.
> 
> Situazione: sposati da n anni (tanti), si separano. Il giudice stabilisce un assegno di mantenimento a favore di lei.
> 
> ...


Se il bene non è divisibile prevedo tante incazzature:ci sono figli minori? Il reddito degli ex coniugi come sono,  si prevede una disparità tra uno e l'altro che introduca il concetto di mantenimento?


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Se il bene non è divisibile prevedo tante incazzature:ci sono figli minori? Il reddito degli ex coniugi come sono,  si prevede una disparità tra uno e l'altro che introduca il concetto di mantenimento?



Figli stra maggiorenni.

Per dividere il bene ci vorrebbero tanti di quei soldi che nessuno ha (almeno non lei, lui avrà la liquidazione). L'immobile è difficilissimo da dividere, ci si è già pensato -e comuqneu non c'era accordo neppure su quello.

Sì lui ha molto più reddito e già ora le versa un assegno di mantenimento. Lei pensionata, luia  breve.


----------



## Divì (12 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Questa davvero non è per me.
> 
> Situazione: sposati da n anni (tanti), si separano. Il giudice stabilisce un assegno di mantenimento a favore di lei.
> 
> ...


Se non ci sono figli, nemmeno adulti, posso dirti cosa ha fatto un mio amico: ha ipotecato per l'intero valore il suo 50% di casa, quindi la casa è di proprietà della banca al 50%. Lui ha preso i suoi soldi, la moglie può riscattare l'ipoteca e diventare proprietaria al 100% o tentare di vendere la casa + l'ipoteca (leggi mutuo) ad un terzo soggetto.

Sul tuo 50% di una proprietà - secondo  me - puoi fare quello che vuoi .... sempre se non ci sono figli.

Ciao


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Novembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Se non ci sono figli, nemmeno adulti, posso dirti cosa ha fatto un mio amico: ha ipotecato per l'intero valore il suo 50% di casa, quindi la casa è di proprietà della banca al 50%. Lui ha preso i suoi soldi, la moglie può riscattare l'ipoteca e diventare proprietaria al 100% o tentare di vendere la casa + l'ipoteca (leggi mutuo) ad un terzo soggetto.
> 
> Sul tuo 50% di una proprietà - secondo  me - puoi fare quello che vuoi .... sempre se non ci sono figli.
> 
> Ciao



A parte che mi sembra un comportamento un pò scorretto? Ma forse mi sbaglio non conosco i retroscena.
Cmq non mi pare che oggigiorno le banche accettino facilmente di fare mutui così... 

Ma quindi, lui ha fatto un mutuo e non paga la banca?


----------



## Divì (12 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> A parte che mi sembra un comportamento un pò scorretto? Ma forse mi sbaglio non conosco i retroscena.
> Cmq non mi pare che oggigiorno le banche accettino facilmente di fare mutui così...
> 
> Ma quindi, lui ha fatto un mutuo e non paga la banca?


sono d'accordo sulla scorrettezza ....  solo che lui aveva bisogno di quei soldi.

Non ha fatto un mutuo, ha fatto un'ipoteca. se la moglie vuole entrare in possesso del 50% di lui riscatterà l'ipoteca per intero (con i relativi interessi) oppure accenderà un mutuo.

Io so che la moglie era parecchio incaxxata, poi ha optato per pagare lei il mutuo, in modo da rivendere, quando e come vorrà, il 100% della casa.


----------



## Stark72 (12 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ora lei farà causa per sistemare la faccenda della casa.
> 
> *Che succederà? Quali sono le possibili decisioni del giudice?*
> Lei vorrebbe essere liquidata della sua parte di casa, lui avrà la liquidazione in poco tempo -ampia- quindi tecnicamente può, ma l'idea di darle mezzo centesimo lo fa sbavare di rabbia e si rifuta categoricamente.


Il Giudice decide ciò che gli si chiede. Che gli ha chiesto? La divisione?
Allora nominerà un CTU (Consulente Tecnico d'Ufficio) che stimerà il valore della casa che, non essendo presumibilmente  divisibile, verrà messa all'asta e il ricavato verrà diviso.
Di certo non può obbligare il marito a versare la metà del valore a lei.
Se non sono pazzi, devono trovare un accordo o perderanno un botto di soldi. La vendita all'incanto avviene a prezzi stracciati, tanto più in questo momento.
Ogni tanto bisogna far girare le rotelline della capoccia e non le palle.


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Novembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Il Giudice decide ciò che gli si chiede. Che gli ha chiesto? La divisione?
> Allora nominerà un CTU (Consulente Tecnico d'Ufficio) che stimerà il valore della casa che, non essendo presumibilmente  divisibile, verrà messa all'asta e il ricavato verrà diviso.
> Di certo non può obbligare il marito a versare la metà del valore a lei.
> Se non sono pazzi, devono trovare un accordo o perderanno un botto di soldi. La vendita all'incanto avviene a prezzi stracciati, tanto più in questo momento.
> Ogni tanto bisogna far girare le rotelline della capoccia e non le palle.



Concordo assolutamente.

Purtroppo sono talmente infantili entrambi che li ritengo capacissimi di mandare la casa all'asta per poi lamentarsi che è stata tutta colpa dell'altro.


----------



## Stark72 (12 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Concordo assolutamente.
> 
> Purtroppo sono talmente infantili entrambi che li ritengo capacissimi di mandare la casa all'asta per poi lamentarsi che è stata tutta colpa dell'altro.


Beh, prima di andare in causa devono andare davanti a un mediatore, già lì se trovano uno che gli spiega bene le cose potrebbero trovare un accordo, se già non ci sono andati.
In ogni caso anche il Giudice sonda il terreno.


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Novembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Beh, prima di andare in causa devono andare davanti a un mediatore, già lì se trovano uno che gli spiega bene le cose potrebbero trovare un accordo, se già non ci sono andati.
> In ogni caso anche il Giudice sonda il terreno.


Grazie.

Cmq mi sa che succederà il peggio.

Già ora mi parlano con evidente soddisfazione dei soldi che perderà L'ALTRO quando L'ALTRO li costringerà a mettere la casa all'asta. Entrambi.

Sono fuori di zucca. Chiaro esempio di tagliarsi il pisellino per fare dispetto alla moglie (o cucirsela)


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Novembre 2014)

Grazie Stark,

il mio dubbio era se lei poteva pretendere che lui le comprasse la mezza casa (no) e se era vero che potessero "perdere" la casa se il giudice ordinava di metterla all'asta. (si)

Grazie


----------



## disincantata (12 Novembre 2014)

Se lui  e' determinato a fare dispetti nella ex, assurdo essendo la madre dei figli,  puo' aspettare che venga messa all'asta,  ed avendos i solldi, ricomprarsela tutta a prezzo d'asta. 


Cornuta e beffata  a quel punto.   Con il rischio che lui usi un prestanome  danneggiando i futuri eredi.


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Se lui  e' determinato a fare dispetti nella ex, assurdo essendo la madre dei figli,  puo' aspettare che venga messa all'asta,  ed avendos i solldi, ricomprarsela tutta a prezzo d'asta.
> 
> 
> Cornuta e beffata  a quel punto.   Con il rischio che lui usi un prestanome  danneggiando i futuri eredi.



In effetti, sarebbe capace, se gli viene in mente.

Cmq. Dei futuri eredi a questo punto non frega nulla a nessuno dei due, sono troppo impegnati a detestarsi. lui più di lei a dire la verità ma cmq.


----------



## disincantata (12 Novembre 2014)

Premesse, se sono sposati, in fase o di separazione, o di divorzio, chi acquista il 50%  dal coniuge e' esente dall'imposta di registro.


Ricomprare l'intera casa invece comporta pagare tutte le imposte.  

Fossero intelligenti intesterebbero la casa ai figli. 

Ecco, lei potrebbe regalare il suo 50%  ai figli. Una buona soluzione considerata l'eta'.


----------



## disincantata (12 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> In effetti, sarebbe capace, se gli viene in mente.
> 
> Cmq. Dei futuri eredi a questo punto non frega nulla a nessuno dei due, sono troppo impegnati a detestarsi. lui più di lei a dire la verità ma cmq.



Tu sei amica di lei o di entrambi?

Se sei amica di lei suggeriscile di fare la donazione della sua meta' ai figli, o ad un figlio.


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Premesse, se sono sposati, in fase o di separazione, o di divorzio, chi acquista il 50%  dal coniuge e' esente dall'imposta di registro.
> 
> 
> Ricomprare l'intera casa invece comporta pagare tutte le imposte.
> ...



Lei vuole i soldi. Lui vuole continuare a vivere là senza sborsare un quattrino.
Intestare ai figli sarebbe una manna per lui e sostanzialmente un dargliele vinta per lei.

I figli non gradiscono essere messi di mezzo.
La figlia soprattutto è stufa di ripetere alla madre NO NON MINACCIO di sbatterlo fuori casa se non paga l'affitto per darti soddisfazione se la casa fosse mia ed è stufa di ripetere a lui NO NON E' FANTASTICAMENTE GENEROSO dirmi che ci intesti la casa a condizione che io ammetta che mia madre è stronza


----------



## perplesso (12 Novembre 2014)

Quindi converrà controllare le date delle aste giudiziali perchè presto troveremo un appartamento a prezzi stracciati e 2 imbecilli che andranno a dormire sotto un ponte.

già detto che siamo un paese di pazzi,vero?


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Novembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Il Giudice decide ciò che gli si chiede. Che gli ha chiesto? La divisione?
> Allora nominerà un CTU (Consulente Tecnico d'Ufficio) che stimerà il valore della casa che, non essendo presumibilmente  divisibile, verrà messa all'asta e il ricavato verrà diviso.
> Di certo non può obbligare il marito a versare la metà del valore a lei.
> Se non sono pazzi, devono trovare un accordo o perderanno un botto di soldi. La vendita all'incanto avviene a prezzi stracciati, tanto più in questo momento.
> Ogni tanto bisogna far girare le rotelline della capoccia e non le palle.


Quoto, per quanto la richiesta del giudizio di divisione deve richiederla l'interessato


----------



## Stark72 (12 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quoto, per quanto la richiesta del giudizio di divisione deve richiederla l'interessato


Esatto, infatti stavo per precisare che non è che il giudice dispone coattivamente la vendita.
Per questo è un suicidio.


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Novembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Esatto, infatti stavo per precisare che non è che il giudice dispone coattivamente la vendita.
> Per questo è un suicidio.



Senza contare le spese legali per questo suicidio.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Novembre 2014)

Far soffrire chi odi non ha prezzo.
Per tutto il resto c'è MasterCard.


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Senza contare le spese legali per questo suicidio.


Le spese legali e di procedura sono una mattonata


----------



## FataIgnorante (13 Novembre 2014)

Ma sono due emeriti imbecilli! Diglielo da parte mia!


----------

